# The Assault Weapon Myth............



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

A Pew survey conducted after the mass shooting at Sandy Hook Elementary School in Newtown, Conn., found that 56 percent of Americans believed wrongly that the rate of gun crime was higher than it was 20 years ago.

Still, the majority of Americans continued to support a ban on assault weapons.

One reason: The use of these weapons may be rare over all, but they're used frequently in the gun violence that *gets the most media coverage, mass shootings.*

Leave to the media to muddy the waters.........
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/09/14/sunday-review/the-assault-weapon-myth.html?_r=2


----------



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

I know, I hate the term..."Assault Rifle". How it got started by the liberal nut job members of news media is disheartening. Not a mystery as the most news items that get the longest coverage , are shootings. 
The news media in general , wants to make a grand spectacle, of their "choice Pet peeve" stories.
The more sensationalist the gun stories are, and the way news, twists the events .. makes me wretch as much as the violent acts.
In reality the AR , and other variants like the "Jericho" , the Scar , ACR ..etc. are nearly improbable , almost impossible to be purchased in ........Fully Automatic. Extra paper work , background checks, tax payment & tax stamp... are not what the majority of Military clone arms, buyers, choose to do , or purchase..
Military units..get issued, & use Automatic weapons... Average citizens buy and use "Modern Sporting Rifles". I would prefer the term.. "Sport Utility Rifle"... I wish we could correct, all the unknowledged, and the biased Media....to use the better & proper terminology. 
I will, furthermore, only refer to my semi-version of the autoloaders.... as "Sport Utility Rifles".


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Ratpacker said:


> I know, I hate the term..."Assault Rifle". How it got started by the liberal nut job members of news media is disheartening. Not a mystery as the most news items that get the longest coverage , are shootings.
> The news media in general , wants to make a grand spectacle, of their "choice Pet peeve" stories.
> The more sensationalist the gun stories are, and the way news, twists the events .. makes me wretch as much as the violent acts.
> In reality the AR , and other variants like the "Jericho" , the Scar , ACR ..etc. are nearly improbable , almost impossible to be purchased in ........Fully Automatic. Extra paper work , background checks, tax payment & tax stamp... are not what the majority of Military clone arms, buyers, choose to do , or purchase..
> ...


The term "assault rifle" and its extension "assault weapon", as they are applied to the longs guns in question, was adopted by Josh Sugarmann in 1989 after the school yard shooting in Stockton, CA. The press, through their ignorance and preference, was quick to pick up on this.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Cait43 said:


> A Pew survey conducted after the mass shooting at Sandy Hook Elementary School in Newtown, Conn., found that 56 percent of Americans believed wrongly that the rate of gun crime was higher than it was 20 years ago.
> 
> Still, the majority of Americans continued to support a ban on assault weapons.
> 
> ...


The last illegal use of a legally owned assault rifle was in 1934 and that was by a cop. No assault rifle was used at Sandy Hook or any of the other highly reported shootings.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ratpacker said:


> ...I would prefer the term.. "Sport Utility Rifle"...I will, furthermore, only refer to my semi-version of the autoloaders.... as "Sport Utility Rifles".


"Sport Utility"?
You mean, like an Assault Truck?

...And if it had an automatic transmission, would that make it a (GASP!) Fully-Automatic Assault Truck?

Recently, a municipal bus struck a bicyclist as the bus driver made a turn in an intersection.
So, tell me: Did that make it an Assault Bus?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Practically anyone can be assaulted with anything by anyone. It's purely a matter of intent by an individual or individuals, or groups etc. A baseball bat can be used in an assault but are all baseball bats assault bats?

Or, a kitchen steak knife can be used to assault someone, but does that make all kitchen knives assault knives?

I enjoy my AR platforms; varmint hunting, plinking, target shooting. As American as apple pie and baseball.

Sporting Rifles or Tactical Rifles should be used when referring to AR-15 type semi auto rifles


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm particularly fond of the assault spoon. It has killed more people than any AR ever will.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

SouthernBoy said:


> The term "assault rifle" and its extension "assault weapon", as they are applied to the longs guns in question, was adopted by Josh Sugarmann in 1989 after the school yard shooting in Stockton, CA. The press, through their ignorance and preference, was quick to pick up on this.


Actually the term "assault rifle comes from a miss quote of a request for more of the new rifle for his assault troops in 1944. The German armorers had developed a new style rifle without Hitler's consent. The Generals and troops loved the new rifle but Hitler had ordered the Smizer sub machine gun. When Hitler saw it and finally approved of it. It was the Stremguever , Hitler's assault rifle. As far as I know that has been the only rifle named an assault rifle.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've been attacked by assault criminals more than I want to recall. :duel:


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

tony pasley said:


> Actually the term "assault rifle comes from a miss quote of a request for more of the new rifle for his assault troops in 1944. The German armorers had developed a new style rifle without Hitler's consent. The Generals and troops loved the new rifle but Hitler had ordered the Smizer sub machine gun. When Hitler saw it and finally approved of it. It was the Stremguever , Hitler's assault rifle. As far as I know that has been the only rifle named an assault rifle.


I think you missed my point. The term "assault rifle", and it's follow-on "assault weapon" was chosen by Josh Sugarmann deliberately because he suspected that the term would have a negative connotation with the general public and the press. In other words, cause a visceral reaction because of their ignorance of the term. He did not coin or invent the term but used it to further the goals of HCI because of the reaction he knew would result in its frequent use.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

denner said:


> Practically anyone can be assaulted with anything by anyone. It's purely a matter of intent by an individual or individuals, or groups etc. A baseball bat can be used in an assault but are all baseball bats assault bats?
> 
> Or, a kitchen steak knife can be used to assault someone, but does that make all kitchen knives assault knives?
> 
> ...


Like the "tactical" tag, it has been over-used and misused for years. One of the vendors here is touting a Tactical Flashlight, FFS. Umm..... it's painted black, but is no more or less tactical than a bright red one. As for 5.11's "tactical underwear", gimme a break!

"Tactical" to sell to gun-folks, "Assault" to scare non-gun folks.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Let's not forget the tag "Sniper Rifle"... apparently any bolt action with a scope & bi-pod is a sniper rifle. 

The only thing that makes a rifle a "sniper rifle"... is when an actual Sniper (Military/LE trained) is behind the rifle. Otherwise they are simply precision rifles... but the word "Sniper" just sounds cooler to wannabes. An all black one would be a Tactical Sniper Rifle, lol.

People love to label things... for different reasons.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> Let's not forget the tag "Sniper Rifle"... apparently any bolt action with a scope & bi-pod is a sniper rifle.
> 
> The only thing that makes a rifle a "sniper rifle"... is when an actual Sniper (Military/LE trained) is behind the rifle. Otherwise they are simply precision rifles... but the word "Sniper" just sounds cooler to wannabes. An all black one would be a Tactical Sniper Rifle, lol.
> 
> People love to label things... for different reasons.


Yeah, let there be no doubt, ignorant politicians and the media have done a number on the people. Whipping folks into a frenzy over this perceived threat from guns and "assault style" weapons. Like I said, more people are killed every year by assault spoons and assault cars than anything else. But we don't see politicians trying to take those away or even regulate them.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

GCBHM said:


> Yeah, let there be no doubt, ignorant politicians and the media have done a number on the people. Whipping folks into a frenzy over this perceived threat from guns and "assault style" weapons. Like I said, more people are killed every year by assault spoons and assault cars than anything else. But we don't see politicians trying to take those away or even regulate them.


the frenzy of the masses, when whipped up by a well oiled political machine, has no logic. As Forest Gump's Momma says, " stupid is as stupid does". For the most part, the general public has no common sense in regards to the gun ownership issue. But then, most of them believe that Hamburger comes from the grocery store.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

GCBHM said:


> ...[M]ore people are killed every year by assault spoons and assault cars than anything else. But we don't see politicians trying to take those away or even regulate them.


That's because both spoons and cars have a greater perceived value to society than do guns.
You can feed yourself, or someone else, with a spoon.
You can go places, and carry freight, in a car.
But nowadays the only perceived use for a gun is to kill someone else (thanks to Mr. Sugarman, _et al._).



RK3369 said:


> ...[T]he general public has no common sense in regards to the gun ownership issue...


Years and years ago, guns were accepted tools. They helped provide necessary food. They protected against Indians. And so on.
But nowadays one gets food from the supermarket, and the Indians are all drunk, so there's no perceived social use for guns.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Years and years ago, guns were accepted tools. They helped provide necessary food. They protected against Indians. And so on.
> But nowadays one gets food from the supermarket, and the Indians are all drunk, so there's no perceived social use for guns.


thus, no need for guns, or so the politicians would have everyone believe. But, as they often say, "when seconds count, the police are only minutes away".
I give total credit to law enforcement for trying, it's just that the deck is stacked way too much in favor of the bad guys nowadays.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> That's because both spoons and cars have a greater perceived value to society than do guns.
> You can feed yourself, or someone else, with a spoon.
> You can go places, and carry freight, in a car.
> But nowadays the only perceived use for a gun is to kill someone else (thanks to Mr. Sugarman, _et al._).
> ...


Exactly! Perceived use, but when we look at the sheer numbers...as Foghorn Leghorn said, you can argue with me, but you can't argue with the figures.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

RK3369 said:


> thus, no need for guns, or so the politicians would have everyone believe. But, as they often say, "when seconds count, the police are only minutes away".
> I give total credit to law enforcement for trying, it's just that the deck is stacked way too much in favor of the bad guys nowadays.


That's why I take one with me, everywhere I go. :smt033


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> That's why I take one with me, everywhere I go. :smt033


You carry a cop with you ? Man you must be strong! LOL


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Deleted by poster due to replication.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Last week I was in Charleston, SC for a few days. Not knowing what things were like (criminal activity) on the peninsula, you can bet I was armed the whole time. We have reciprocity with South Carolina so I was able to do this legally (of course). Other parts of the SC coast and Lowcountry are more familiar to me so I know what to do there.

Point being, I have only one life and I am not about to squander it by making a mistake which cannot be recalled.

Sorry this had nothing to do with assault weapons and the myth but I thought it was relevant to a few posts.


----------



## hks95134 (Feb 13, 2015)

Ok so back to the issue of "assault weapon" then ... .

It was Adolf's word, and somehow it also got associated with ArmaLite.

We who understand guns (here having the meaning of handguns and long guns, which further includes pistols, revolvers, carbines, shotguns and rifles) can easily avoid the words "assault weapon."

But for 50%+ of the US population that knows little or nothing about guns at all, it is a word that they have come to associate with the AR's and the AK's and the HK's etc that look like them.

I prefer the more technical terminology of rifle, carbine, shotgun, pistol, or revolver. But I won't hesitate using long gun or handgun either.

When I refer to carbines, most people don't have a clue about what I am saying though.

We need more public training in self defense with guns -- including nomenclature and other terminology.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> The term "assault rifle" and its extension "assault weapon", as they are applied to the longs guns in question, was adopted by Josh Sugarmann in 1989 after the school yard shooting in Stockton, CA. The press, through their ignorance and preference, was quick to pick up on this.


 Sugarmann huh? All this time I thought it was Dick Metcalf....You know, the "Everyone needs a MANDATORY training course to own a gun" promoter from Guns & Ammo magazine fame. Another myth shattered.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

What is a asoult-weapon? Next time I meet a asoult-liberal I will ask.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

shootbrownelk said:


> Sugarmann huh? All this time I thought it was Dick Metcalf....You know, the "Everyone needs a MANDATORY training course to own a gun" promoter from Guns & Ammo magazine fame. Another myth shattered.


Metcalf kinda screwed himself with that one. But not to fear. There are some members of this site who believe the same thing. That's their prerogative, of course, as long as they don't try to force it on others. I am a strong believer in firearms training, knowledge, and education. Just don't like the idea of it being mandated by some government agency.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Was not Brian Williams attacked by an assault rifle?
And how was that with that Clinton Chick in Serbia? Was she not attacked by an assault rifle too?

Liberals love assault rifles! I guess no one knows more about assault rifles than liberals.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> Was not Brian Williams attacked by an assault rifle?
> And how was that with that Clinton Chick in Serbia? Was she not attacked by an assault rifle too?
> 
> Liberals love assault rifles! I guess no one knows more about assault rifles than liberals.


 Please PT, don't use the word "Chick" when referring to Hillary Clinton. She was never a "Chick".
Chelsea is not a "Chick" either. Both are somewhat less than easy on the eyes.


----------



## hks95134 (Feb 13, 2015)

No kidding !!!

Dog would be more realistic.

They both looked like dogs when they were chick-age.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

IF memory serves me correctly, Hillary landed under "sniper fire" so I must assume that she dealt with a sniper rifle as opposed to an assault rifle...........unless the sniper was assaulting her with an assault rifle.............or was it a slingshot or maybe a Daisy Red Ryder? 

Since it was all fiction you can write your own scenairo. :smt070


----------

